# Temporary Rat Cage



## RattyCake (Jan 27, 2016)

So there are 2 rats at a shelter nearby. I ordered a cage but it might not come until Friday at the latest. Wasn't thinking too far ahead though. It is first come, first serve for the pets. So if I wait until i get the cage they could be gone. i was wondering if i could get some ideas for some type of temporary/homemade cage that's safe, cost effective, and easily accessible. i'd rather not just go out and buy another cage. I've checked Craigslist and thrift stores but nothing much that's cheap or suitable.

i think there is a glass aquarium somewhere in my house which would be big enough. i know that these are not really good for the rats but it would only be 3 days max. any other ideas or should i just wait?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You can make a bin cage! It is pretty cheap to make & the good thing is that you can keep it as a temp cage, hospital cage, carrier! So it will be useful.

http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068


----------



## RattyCake (Jan 27, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> You can make a bin cage! It is pretty cheap to make & the good thing is that you can keep it as a temp cage, hospital cage, carrier! So it will be useful.
> 
> http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068


looks doable. thank you so much :3


----------

